# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Ever had a dream that came true?

## Dreamaholic

I have and know it true due to having written it on paper, then some short time later a scary revaluation,  became reality.

----------


## legit

I had two recent dreams that I remember, which in some way became true.

The first was about two months ago. I had gone for my first driving lesson about three months before that, and never thought about it again. Then one morning I had a dream that I was driving a car on the highway, and could feel the acceleration and all the sensations of driving. Then my mom came into my room, woke me up, and told me that my dad decided to have another driving lesson... 

the second was two nights ago. I got my average in math class and it was a 97.4. I had a dream I was with my math teacher, and he told me that I had just about a hundred average... Then today he gave us our new averages with bonus points he forgot to add in, and it was 99.4! 

coincidence or not, it was definitely cool.

----------


## miraclesnmagic

I have had a dream that came partially true. I dreamt that a good friend of mine was sitting on the park bench next to my house. He looked sad, so I went to go talk to him. I asked him what was wrong and he told me that the girl he was seeing broke up with him because she didn't like one of his habits.

A few days later a mutual friend of ours called me & told me that my friend from the dream & the girl he was seeing broke up because she didn't like one of his habits. 

Btw, they are called premonition dreams.

----------


## 12g951ad

I get these often and i just call em holy shit again

----------


## NikJ92

I have. For three days in a row, I'd have a dream and a while later they would come true.

One experience involved a crazy person down the street hiding in our bushes, then calling my sister's friend's mother trying to be friendly. This happened a week later. My dream recall has been terrible since school started, so I can't be sure how many more of my dreams have become true.

----------


## WaaayOutThere

Yes, this started happening to me when I was 10. It was hard to know what to do at first. So maybe the bigger question is, do you change the outcome of what would have been if you did not interfere?
Me personally, I interfered. I changed things to my liking once. Nothing bad happened. Though my best friend freaked out because the dream I told her about came true, and she witnessed it for herself.
I don't have dreams of the future much anymore though, and in a way it's a bit of a relief.

----------


## Man of Steel

I've had dreams that later manifested in reality in some manner or other, yes. One night I dreamed that my mother had come to wake me up, to go to the IHOP for supper (I'd slept all day, wasn't feeling so great), and as I was ordering from the menu in the dream, my mother came into my room in real life to wake me, to go to the IHOP for supper. 

Other similar experiences have happened to me, some more detailed, some less, but enough to assure myself that they were no coincidences. I used to experience deja vu very often a few years ago as well, before I became interested in lucid dreaming. I'm fairly certain a few of those experiences were tied to precognitive dreams.

----------


## nightstorm

I never had, but my mother ( who's now in her 70's) use to do it all the time. For me I would say I'm "highly Intuitive" while Mom dreams something and within the next day it happen. I talked to her about it recently and she said rather non chalantly, "Oh I havent done that in a long time. I'm kind of glad it bothered me"

----------


## wakkedout

Since I have been journaling I find that many of my dreams are precognitive. They are usually everday occurrences. Usually it is not the exact scenario, such as I had a dream that a small lizard was crawling on my hand in the bathroom and a few days later I picked up my toothbrush and a big waterbug jumped out of the holder and landed on my hand.

----------


## Flighty

Yes i have,, i dreamt a young girl beat me up and 2 weeks later one did!! It even happened somewhere similar.

----------


## KrazyYerttle

this happens to me all the time but some times it can happen months or years later

----------


## KrazyYerttle

even my thoughts are exact

----------


## panta-rei

Occasionally... But not lately...

----------


## Nick89

3 months ago I was moving to a new flat in a new city. The day before I had dreamt that I was there and the owner of the flat told me that the bus line that I should take to go to my university from the nearest bus stop is 26. And in reality, the next day, I asked the ower, and he told me: 26... Coincidence or not, I just couldn't help smiling. :smiley:

----------

